# Maritime Games Club (Medway Towns, Kent, UK)



## Vyrolakos

The Maritime Games Club is an open venue games club situated within the Medway University campus. 

You don't have to be a student to attend. In fact, well over half of our current membership aren't students, and ages range from 16 to 66.

We have large class rooms with plenty of re-arrangeable seating and table space, and no prohibition on bringing in and consuming your own food and drink. Car parking is available directly outside the rooms, and wheel chair access is no problem.

There is a £3.00 annual fee (yes, just three pounds a year!) and *NO* attendance fee whatsoever ... and you don't even need to sign up on your first visit! 

The club meets on Monday, Tuesday and Thursday nights from 18:00 to 23:00

At the moment we currently organise the meetings like this:

Monday night - RPG's
Tuesday night - Card Gaming & Boardgaming
Thursday night - RPG's & Wargaming
One Sunday a month (10:00 to 18:00) - Bring along and play

_(Please note - this isn't set in stone, if you would like to turn up on Monday and play Boardgames, you are very welcome to.)_

For a list of actual games running this month see: here

We also have a once a month LARP with Kent By Night.

Further details on our wiki page: http://www.maritimegames.co.uk

or on our facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/groups/2360142981/

Location
Room 007 Nelson Building
Central Avenue
Chatham Maritime
Kent, ME4 4TB


----------

